# Colitis - anyone have experience?



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Not for Lola I might add!

A couple we know came to visit Lola on Saturday as they are getting a cockapoo puppy of their own on Friday. They have received a call from the breeder today to say their puppy is at the vets with colitis.

She has offered them a refund of their deposit but they are heartbroken as they already felt attached to him.

Does anyone have experience of colitis in young puppy's? Did they get better? Does it reoccur (insurance would be affected I assume). Is it common / rare? Would you take a puppy in this situation (if he survives)?

Awful for them just 48 hours before.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh boy do I ever have experience!!!! 
but first I would like to ask....are they sure. they really should do some more testing. Colitis is really just bowel issues that cause lots of loose poops and dierheeah.
Lady has suffered on and off since she was about 6 months I think.
the trick is getting them onto a food that works with their bodies, and not introducing anything new once all is on track. 
Lady has specific treats that work best for her, as well as a food that we have found. flare ups can also be caused by stress.
On the whole.....LADY IS JUST PERFECT, she just sometimes has a runny bum. 
we deal with it, I dont see her as flawed. I have to clean her glands a little more than most. and not feed her any turkey because that is a big trigger for her....but who is perfect anyways. I had open heart surgery at the age of 3, no one is completely perfect. but I would want to make sure that Colitis really is what that puppy has, and that it is not something else....treatment would just be a pill to firm up the poops. 
and then I would say switching the food.....how old is the puppy? is it weaned from mum?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He should also not die from this. they need to watch he doesnt get dehydrated, but he should not die from it.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for this and I will pass it all on to our friends. All I know is that the breeder said he is at the vets quite poorly on a drip.

The rest of the litter went a few days ago so I wonder if he is stressed? I have advised her to speak to the vet treating the puppy for more info. 

I assume puppy is 8 weeks this week.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if he is on drip he must be severely dehydrated. I would want to speak to the vet myself, and also have my vet speak to their vet to decide what should be done. 
Lady was much older when she had her first bout.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I have lots of experience of me having it, but not in dogs.
If dog problems are similar to human ones I would not take ownership of the puppy. Harsh I know but it can be a very traumatic illness.
Good Luck.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My puppy almost died and I still took him. I don't regret it but I do go crazy with worry all the time over him. I agree with Mo but I also think they should be fully informed and make sure it is something they think they can deal with. They should also know that ANY puppy you get can develop and problem after you get it. There is always risk. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, our friends found it very useful. The pup is still poorly and having spoken to the vet they have sadly decided not to bring this puppy home.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

what a heart breaking story ,,and to not get there puppy that they picked out .
truly heartbreaking


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I think this was probably a good decision. Owning a new cockapoo puppy should be a joy and so much fun as the puppy grows and develops. Whilst I feel so sorry for this poor little doggie, keeping him has so much potential for sadness and pain for both puppy and owners. I think it wise to move on and find a poo that will fulfill your hopes and expectations.
I'm not hard and unfeeling, honest.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is really, really sad and I hope the puppy recovers and finds a home with people who will love it dearly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw dear. Very sad. I would have spoken to the vet.


----------



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Colitis*

Billy had terrible problems from day 1 really. Our vet put him on science Id , seemed to make him worse. They were sure he had colitis so wanted to do all sorts of tests.

We put him on burns puppy and within 24 hrs noticed an immediate difference. 90 % of the time he has no issues. Any problems he does have we can normally pinpoint he's eaten something he shouldn't.

Hope this helps.

S


----------



## CpooLvr (Jan 30, 2014)

Obviously the breeder does not feel comfortable placing this puppy at this time and has offered a refund of deposit. Kudos to the breeder for being honest and not sending home an ill pup just for the sake of a $. Taking on a puppy is already a huge responsibility and commitment. House training will take longer and could be frustrating to the new owners. I think it best as Jack Spaniel said....move on end find a poo that starts out healthy and happy. The breeder has the pup and the new owners best interest at heart.


----------

